# Ubisoft - Forbes: "Glückwunsch, Ubisoft, ihr seid das neue EA"



## Matthias Dammes (13. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft - Forbes: "Glückwunsch, Ubisoft, ihr seid das neue EA"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ubisoft - Forbes: "Glückwunsch, Ubisoft, ihr seid das neue EA"


----------



## DragonclawAut (13. November 2014)

Oha, Tiefschlag ^^


----------



## Razorlight (13. November 2014)

lol das sage ich schon seit Jahren, Ubishit ist tausendmal schlimmer als EA je war!


----------



## christyan (13. November 2014)

DragonclawAut schrieb:


> Oha, Tiefschlag ^^



Absolut zu Recht! Wobei die Kritik mit den Microtransaktionen und generell monetärer Freischaltung von Features eher an User gerichtet werden sollte, die so blöd sind und das Ganze auch noch unterstützen


----------



## Worrel (13. November 2014)

> Das offizielle Embargo für alle Formen von Reviewberichten endete nämlich ganze zwölf Stunden nach dem amerikanischen Mitternachts-Release.


Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, inwiefern das rechtens und sinnvoll sein soll.

Spätestens 1h nach Release irgendwo gibt es doch Fans, die in diversesten Social Medien darüber berichten - und da bekanntlich immer lauter gemeckert als gelobt wird, erhält man so als ersten Eindruck deutlich schlechtere (Fan) Berichte als ohne Embargo-gefesselte Fachpresse ...


----------



## Goldbaersche (13. November 2014)

Viel interessanter finde ich, dass sich jemand von der Forbes so ausführlich mit dem Thema auseinander setzt.


----------



## DragonclawAut (13. November 2014)

Wundert mich nicht, schließlich gehts um viel Geld.


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2014)

schlimmstes unternehmen amerikas wird ubisoft aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schlimmstes unternehmen amerikas wird ubisoft aber sicher nicht.



Ja, weil sie kein amerikanisches Unternehmen sind.


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, inwiefern das rechtens und sinnvoll sein soll.
> 
> Spätestens 1h nach Release irgendwo gibt es doch Fans, die in diversesten Social Medien darüber berichten - und da bekanntlich immer lauter gemeckert als gelobt wird, erhält man so als ersten Eindruck deutlich schlechtere (Fan) Berichte als ohne Embargo-gefesselte Fachpresse ...



naja
ich mag mich mal damit aus dem Fenster lehnen und man sollte bedenken das auch eher eingedampft ist, aber:
Das kann eine Fehleinschätzung aufgrund von Überheblichkeit sein und ja, es ist extrem dämlich in Anbetracht das ich Fachpresse noch für soweit in der Gesamtsumme intelligenter halte und bedenken(wissen) das es einen Day-One Patch gibt und außer die guten nicht auf Clickbaiting setzten sich mit dem zerreißen zurückhalten, weil man erst den Patch abwartet.

Auch wieder schön zu sehen und wieder einen Beweiß zu haben wie sehr Userwertungen bei Spielen überhaupt *nichts *taugen da die guten im Rauschen untergehen


----------



## Celerex (13. November 2014)

Ubisoft zählt für mich schon seit Jahren zu den schlimmsten Entwicklern überhaupt. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Ausnahmen von Spielen, die nicht vollkommen verbugt auf dem Markt geworfen wurden. In der Regel kann man gepflegt 2-3 Patches abwarten, bis ein Spiel annähernd fehlerfrei funktioniert. Deshalb habe ich schon seit Jahren keinen Ubisofttitel mehr vorbestellt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. November 2014)

Sehr guter Artikel von Forbes  
Stimme dem Geschriebenen zu 100% zu.


----------



## Forke666 (13. November 2014)

Gerade kürzlich hab ich unter einem anderen Artikel kritisiert, dass in Vorschauberichten viel zu viele Vorschussloorbeeren verteilt werden und hab dafür mächtig einen Einlauf bekommen.

Was soll ich sagen?
Quod erat demonstrandum.

Zitat Vorschaubericht:
Assassin's Creed Unity in der Vorschau: Die lebendigste Spielwelt, die wir je erlebt haben!

"(Bzgl. Framerate: ) Wir sind guter Dinge, dass Ubisoft den Makel in der endgültigen Version beseitigt hat. [...]
Wir sind uns ziemlich sicher, dass die bereits grandiosen Vorgänger im Vergleich zu Unity den Kürzeren ziehen werden und freuen uns daher auf den Release im November. [...] 
Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf Unity – auch wenn es in meinen Augen das Action-Genre nicht neu definieren wird, sondern einfach ein noch runderes und schöneres Assassin’s Creed werden wird."

Und ja, ich meine nach wie vor, dass der Meinungskasten mit zum Artikel gehört.


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2014)

Forke666 schrieb:


> Gerade kürzlich hab ich unter einem anderen Artikel kritisiert, dass in Vorschauberichten viel zu viele Vorschussloorbeeren verteilt werden und hab dafür mächtig einen Einlauf bekommen.
> 
> Was soll ich sagen?
> Quod erat demstrandum.
> ...



verstehe nicht, wo dein problem liegt.
genau deshalb ist eine vorschau ja auch eine vorschau und kein test.
auf die mängel wurde doch sogar eindeutig hingewiesen - lediglich die prognose hat sich als falsch erwiesen, weil ubisoft ganz offensichtlich eben _nicht_ in der lage war, die probleme noch vor release aus der welt zu schaffen. 
aber so ist das eben mit prognosen.


----------



## Forke666 (13. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> verstehe nicht, wo dein problem liegt.



_Wir sind guter Dinge, dass Ubisoft den Makel in der endgültigen Version beseitigt hat
_Spekulation und Bauchpinselei in Richtung Ubisoft. Wieso nicht "Die gespielte Version hatte mit heftigen FPS-Einbrüchen zu kämpfen PUNKT"?

_Wir sind uns ziemlich sicher, dass die bereits grandiosen Vorgänger im Vergleich zu Unity den Kürzeren ziehen werden und freuen uns daher auf den Release im November.
_Spekulation über ein unfertiges Produkt. Über die "bereits grandiosen Vorgänger" lässt sich erstens streiten, zweitens wird die Aussage auch auf Unity projiziert.
Das war NICHT der Meinungskasten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. November 2014)

Bei Unity würde ich wohl nur die technischen Probleme kritisieren. Alles andere, Apps und Mikrotransaktionen, interessieren mich ohnehin nicht die Bohne. Das ist optionales Beiwerk, das nicht gebraucht wird. Und was nicht von Interesse ist, wird eben nicht gekauft. Daher sehe ich das nicht so eng. ^^ 

Ubisoft produziert mMn gute, sehr unterhaltsame Spiele. Allerdings keine, die den Vollpreis wert sind. Selbst FarCry 3, was für mich neben BioShock Infinite, zu den besten Shootern der letzten paar Jährchen gehört, war mir den Vollpreis nicht wert, weil drum herum einfach die Ubisoft-typische Abwechslungsarmut herrschte. Deswegen wird auch FarCry 4 nur nice to have, aber kein must have.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass (zumindest bezüglich der technischen Mängel bei Unity) lediglich das Studio selbst Kritik ausgesetzt werden sollte. Immerhin haben die es ja vergeigt und nicht die gesamte Firma von oben bis unten. AC: Rouge läuft ja auch so gut es geht und recht fehlerfrei. Und andere Spiele litten auch nicht unter solchen Mängeln.


----------



## martinsan (13. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für diesen klaren Bericht.
Und dass der von Forbes kommt, ist schon bemerkenswert. Ich hoffe mal dass gerade deswegen auch andere Publisher mitlesen .


----------



## BongPow3r (13. November 2014)

Ubisoft war wegen Bugs eigentlich schon immer schlimm, da kann ich mich schon früher dran erinnern. Habe mich immer über Ubisofts Spiele geärgert da nie eins Bugfrei war....und immer geschworen nie wieder nie wieder aber naja Assasins Creed ist einfach genau mein Ding


----------



## Batze (13. November 2014)

Schuld sind die Spieler doch selbst.
Wer sich so verarschen lässt und immer weiter und weiter diese ganzen Betas zum Vollpreis kauft, den DLC Wahnsinn weiterhin so unterstützt, muss sich nicht wundern das er von solchen Firmen, die sehen das sie machen können was sie wollen, gnadenlos ausgenommen wird.
Solange dieser Schrott, nicht nur von Ubi, weiterhin massen weise gekauft wird, wird sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. November 2014)

> *"Glückwunsch, Ubisoft, ihr seid das neue EA"*


Ich frag mich jetzt, wer von den Beiden bei der Aussage beleidigter ist.


----------



## Sbasti87 (13. November 2014)

Spiel stürzt bei mir nach ca. 2Std Spielzeit immer nach 2-5 min ab! Jemand nen Plan wann patch 1.2 kommt? 

Danke Ubisoft


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. November 2014)

> sieht das Unternehmen auf dem Weg in eine Spirale der Unbeliebtheit, aus der EA gerade wieder zu entkommen versucht



Auf diesem Weg sind sie doch schon lange, EA immer dicht auf den Fersen. Zeitweise waren sie sogar mal eine Naselänge voraus.  Es bleibt also ein spannendes Rennen...


----------



## budzu (13. November 2014)

daher - lang lebe CD Project Red, likefern immer das ab, was versprochen, Qualität ist immer top.


----------



## Chroom (13. November 2014)

Also das Embargo sagt doch schon alles. Offensichtlich versucht Ubisoft wieder mal was zu verheimlichen (jedenfalls bis12std nach Release).Aber Ubisoft Titel heute noch Vorbestellen und so ne verarsche auch noch unterstützen?Da sag ich nur selber schuld!!!!Ach ja und ACU brauch ich so dringend wie ne Mandelentzündung . Da war bei mir schon nach dem 2.ten teil Schluss .


----------



## duncan10r (13. November 2014)

Für mich zu Unrecht, muss ich wirklich sagen. EA hat viele viele meiner allerliebsten Spieleperlen auf dem Gewissen und lässt sie in den Schubladen verstauben, weil damit statt 500 Millionen vielleicht nur 50 zu verdienen sind. Die Liste ist schier endlos: Dungeon Keeper, Syndicate, Command and Conquer, meinen heißgeliebten Fussball Manager, Lands of Lore, Wing Commander, Dune usw. Andere Spieleklassiker wurden bis zur Unkenntlichkeit entstellt und verstümmelt, das sie letztendlich nicht mehr das waren was sie mal groß gemacht wurden oder es wurde einfach das Konzept solange gemolken bis die Kuh schließlich umgefallen ist und tot war. Auch hier ist die Liste sehr lang. Allen voran Sim City, die größte Enttäuschung seit vielen Jahren, Need for Speed, was einfach immer mehr casual wurde...Battlefield, der Schritt von 3 zu 4 war eigentlich mehr ein Grafikupdate und natürlich Medal of Honor, dessen dahinsiechen am Ende richtig traurig war.

Ubi Soft ist da anders. Klar steht auch hier die ökonomische Komponente im Vordergrund. Aber sie versuchen wenigstens diese Serien weiterzuentwickeln und bringen nicht jedes Jahr im Grunde dasselbe AC im gleichen Scenario mit Grafikupdate raus. Noch dazu stützen sie weiterhin auch Games wie Anno oder Die Siedler, obwohl es mittlerweile Nischengenres sind (die EA schon vor langer Zeit eingestampft hätte) und das dreißigste MMORPG vielleicht mehr en vogué wäre...und!! ganz wichtig, sie bringen auch Spiele raus die von vorneherein auf Kunst und Innovation gepolt sind, wie Child of Light und nicht den großen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg versprechen.

Das ein Spiel wie AC Unity so Problembehaftet erscheint will ich damit nicht entschuldigen, aber man darf eben die genannten Realitäten nicht vergessen. Wenn EA die bösen sind, dann ist Ubi Soft ganz sich nicht noch böser. Das wäre absurd.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. November 2014)

budzu schrieb:


> daher - lang lebe CD Project Red, likefern immer das ab, was versprochen, Qualität ist immer top.



Auch zu The Witcher 3 gab es letztens eine dieser unsäglichen Downgrad-Debatten.


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2014)

Natürlich
zu unrecht
weil Ubisoft da ja keine Serien Gegen die Wand fährt, außer mit den Siedlern oder Silent Hunter oder irgendwas das Tom Clancy heißt oder Prince of Persia oder anderen Beispielen wo ich keine Lust habe die rauszusuchen für wen der ne Rosarote Brille trägt
Ernsthaft, hier zeigt die Naivität eines Haters wenn man so 15 Jahre alten Krams wie Lands of Lore ausgräbt und aber irgendwo annimmt das wäre bei Ubisoft anderst und die hätten in den 15 Jahren keinen Bock geschossen wie Always On bei Silent Hunter oder dem Cloudsavingproblem oder das man nach dem tollen Erfolg von Always on es wieder versucht


----------



## Trajan64 (13. November 2014)

Muss ich mir jetzt wieder neue Hardware kaufen? Mit meiner älteren Hardware lief Black Flag bei mir noch sehr gut. Ich möchte gern wissen auf welchen Bombenrechnern Unity vernünftig läuft. Ich habe eine GTS 660 mit 2Gb, und einen AMD Phenom 4 Kerne 3,2 Ghz und muss wohl fürchten das ich den neuen Titel wohl nicht spielen kann. Aber es gibt wohl noch Hoffnung: Total War-Rome 2 lief nach dem 16 ten! Patch auch vernünftig....


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. November 2014)

Trajan64 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gern wissen auf welchen Bombenrechnern Unity vernünftig läuft.



Mit der Qualität der Hardware hat das glaube ich nicht zwingend was zu tun, da ja z.B. sogar bei TotalBiscuit das Spiel nicht mal vernünftig läuft. Und der hat u.a. 2 Titans  Ist vllt einfach pures Glück


----------



## TheDuffman (13. November 2014)

Um mal beim Vergleich mit EA zu bleiben: Durch EA Access zwingt sich EA selber die Spiele mindestens eine Woche vor VÖ in einem annehmbaren Zustand zu haben. Reviews von Multiplattformtiteln, bereits eine Woche vor Verkaufsstart, dürften damit die Regel werden.

Auch wenn viele EA Access kritisch sehen, empfinde ich das als einen sehr angenehmen Nebeneffekt, der hoffentlich Schule macht.


----------



## transwarp2010 (13. November 2014)

Ich kann Paul Tassi nur in allen Punkten Recht geben. Sagt er doch endlich mal genau das, was mir und vielen Anderen seit Längerem durch den Kopf geht und was nun so viele Fans verärgert. Ubisoft mag es mal wieder auf die Spitze getrieben haben, aber das täuscht nicht darüber hinweg, dass diese Art des Geschäftsgebarens mittlerweile überall unter den Spieleherstellern eingezogen ist.
Die Diskrepanz zwischen Versprechen und tatsächlicher Leistung ist einen Tick zu groß geworden. Man schürrt den Next-Gen-Hype um die Ksse zu füllen, aber die programmtechnische Realität hinkt hinterher.
Im Grunde genommen sind und bleiben es jedoch die Fans und Käufer, die klüger entscheiden sollten, bevor sie viel Geld (bis zu 70 Euro) pro Spiel investieren. Ich nehme mich da nicht aus, steht mittlerweile doch der Gegenwert von zwei PS4 in Form von Spielen in meinem Regal. Die Meisten davon waren den Preis wohl nicht wirklich wert. Zu unrecht heiß gemacht, hätte ich besser das Ding zwischen meinen Ohren einschalten sollen und vielleicht etwas abwarten sollen, bis aktuelle Spieletests ein objektiveres Bild zeichnen. Stattdessen wurde alles vorbestellt, was sich gut anhörte. Ich bin mir sicher, da nicht der Einzige zu sein, dem es so geht. Wenn wir alle so weiter machen, dann sind wir selbst Schuld, von der Spieleindustrie abgezockt zu werden. Nehmen sie doch nur das, was wir ihnen praktisch schon im Vorfeld hinterher schmeißen. Unser Geld.


----------



## Desotho (13. November 2014)

Erstmal sollte man eben die Tests abwarten.
Und wem das Spiel dann nicht zusagt der sollte es nicht kaufen und nicht spielen.

Ist ja nicht so, als gäbe es zu wenig Spiele die man zocken könnte heutzutage ...


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2014)

budzu schrieb:


> daher - lang lebe CD Project Red, likefern immer das ab, was versprochen, Qualität ist immer top.



ach tatsächlich? 

das sind nur einige der bugs und probleme, die zb the witcher bei release so verursacht hat. 

*Grafik / Technik*



 Manche Schattenwürfe sind nicht korrekt dargestellt. Teilweise sind  Objekte unsichtbar, obwohl ihr Name angezeigt wird. Vögel stehen  mitunter in der Luft. 
 Zwischensequenzen finden auch mitten in Kämpfen statt. Zum Teil sind die Gegner danach eingefroren. 
 Gegenstände in der Landschaft – zum Beispiel Leichen samt Beute nach  Kämpfen – verschwinden innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Dasselbe gilt für  abgelegte Objekte. 
 Wichtige Ringe legt das Spiel generell ins normale Inventar statt in  die sicheren Questfächer, weil man sie manuell an den Finger stecken  können muss. Folglich lassen sich Ringe auch ablegen – und verschwinden  dann (siehe oben). So können Quests unlösbar werden. 
 Wenn Sie mehr als 15 Gegenstände gleichzeitig aus dem Inventar  ablegen, stürzt das Spiel ab. Die Ladezeiten sind so lang, dass ein  signifikanter Teil der Spielzeit fürs Warten draufgeht. Dazu kommt, dass  das Programm die Spielwelt bei jedem 
Wechsel in und aus Häusern  komplett neu lädt. Selbst das Speichern des Spiels dauert mehr als zehn  Sekunden.
 
*Sound*



 Durch mäßige Sprachregie sind die Sätze teils falsch betont;  anscheinend wussten die deutschen Sprecher nicht, was ihre Dialogpartner  sagen. 
 Kinder sprechen mit den Stimmen von Erwachsenen. 
 Die Sprachausgabe ist nicht lippensynchron, was vor allem in Dialog-Nahaufnahmen störend auffällt. 


*Atmosphäre / Logik*



 Die Levels sind oft willkürlich begrenzt. Geralt scheitert an  leichtem Buschwerk ebenso wie an kniehohen Zäunen oder Stegen. Weil der  Hexer nicht schwimmen kann, stößt er in Flüssen und Seen an unsichtbare  Kanten. 
 

 Es stört Hausbewohner nicht, wenn man vor ihren Augen die Schränke  und Kisten in den Wohnungszimmern leer räumt. Ein Eigentumssystem kennt  The Witcher nicht, Diebstähle spielen keine Rolle. 
 

 Die deutsche Übersetzung ist stellenweise irreführend. Shani schickt  Sie beispielsweise los, um »Rosenwein« und »Kirschwodka« zu besorgen.  Nach beidem können sie ewig suchen. Gemeint sind Roséwein und  Kirschgeist. Auch Zeitangaben stimmen selten; »Mitternacht« bedeutet in  den meisten Fällen »bei Dämmerung«. 
 Die Bardame Vesna ist im einen Moment im Gasthaus, im nächsten plötzlich außerhalb vor den Toren. 
 Im Sumpf entstehen ständig neue Wyvern aus dem Nichts, und zwar vor unseren Augen. 
 Die Krankenschwestern im Hospital St. Majoran versorgen auch leere  Krankenlager fürsorglich und flüstern ihnen tröstend »Ihr werdet schon  wieder!« zu. 
 Die Göttin Melitile, so erklärt uns eine Novizin, akzeptiert als  Opfer »nur Dinge, die in der Natur geerntet wurden. Melitile missfällt  es, wenn in ihrem Namen getötet wird.« Was man auf dem Altar letztlich  ablegen muss, ist Fleisch von selbst umgebrachten Wyvern. 

*Bedienung 

* 

 Geralt läuft im Verfolgermodus teilweise eigenwillig seitlich und  stockt an kleinsten Hindernissen. Die Steuerung ist generell träge und  reagiert verzögert; vor allem schnelles Umdrehen in Kämpfen ist schier  unmöglich. 
 Gegnerischen Schlägen in Boxkämpfen durch Blocken auszuweichen  funktioniert oft nicht, ohne dass der Grund nachvollziehbar wäre. Durch  einen Bug im Animationssystem lassen sich die Feindschläge abbrechen,  indem man während des Ausholens dauerklickt. 
 Wer im Kampf aus Versehen Verbündete anklickt, greift diese an – und  macht sie sich zum Feind. Dann hilft nur weglaufen, Level wechseln und  zurückkehren. 
 Sie können erst dann mit Leuten sprechen, wenn deren Hinsetz- oder Hinlege-Animation abgespult wurde.
 
*Balance*



 Im Würfelspiel ist die Intelligenz der Gegner erbärmlich. Die  KI-Spieler lösen selbst hohe Kombinationen wie Straßen, Full House oder  Vierlinge auf, obwohl sie damit bereits gewonnen hätten. Das mutet  selbst auf der Anfängerstufe seltsam an, passiert aber auch noch im  Profilevel.
 Wenn Geralt betrunken ist, torkelt er im Schneckentempo durch die  Landschaft. Den Rausch ausschlafen darf er aber nur an bestimmten  Stellen. Sich dorthin zu schleppen dauert minutenlang. Zwar kann Geralt  auch besoffen rennen und kämpfen, wenn er sein Schwert zieht. Das  erlaubt das Spiel in sicheren Gegenden jedoch nicht.
 Die Schriftrolle »Die Alchemie Serrikaniens« bekommt man vom  Alchimisten in der Manufaktur des Händlerviertels unendlich oft als  Belohnung, wenn man das Gespräch mit ihm wiederholt. Jede Rolle lässt  sich für 40 Goldstücke verkaufen – das Ende aller Geldsorgen.


ach ja: einen day-1-patch gabs auch.


----------



## BiJay (13. November 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, inwiefern das rechtens und sinnvoll sein soll.



Ein Embargo ist kein Vertrag, sondern eine informelle Vereinbarung. Es geht aber auch nicht darum, dass der Entwickler/Publisher den z.B. Reviewer verklagen kann, wenn das Embargo gebrochen wird. Stattdessen gibt es einfach keine weiteren Review-Copys mehr. Sie sind ja nicht verpflichtet jedem eine (kostenlose) Review-Copy auszuhändigen, bei AC: Rogue gab es z.B. überhaupt keine.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. November 2014)

Sorry aber kein Mitleid für die Käufer.

Wer heute immer noch jeden Nachfolger vorbestellt und sein Geld frühzeitig aus dem Fenster schmeißt der verdient kein Mitleid.
Der Markt liefert immer das was der Kunde möchte und die Kunden wollen so schnell wie möglich einen Nachfolger zu jedem Spiel haben.
Ergo: Ihr bekommt schnell euren Nachfolger aber dafür gibts große Probleme was die Qualität angeht.

Zu Ubisofts neuestem Tiefpunkt muss ich glaube ich nicht allzuviel sagen und gibt mir wieder (*!*) eine große Bestätigung dass mein Boykott absolut gerechtfertigt ist.
Was ist denn bitte jetzt der Grund weshalb es auf so ziemlich jeder Platform bescheiden läuft?
Die ultrageile revolutionäre Next-Gen Technik ist es ganz sicher nicht  *hust*

Die Software ist unfertig, fehlerhaft und kostet trotzdem ganz viel Geld inkl. Mikrotransaktionen.   Genial Ubisoft spielt wirklich alle Karten aus 

Sorry aber viele Gamer müssen heute wirklich entweder zu viel Geld oder keinen gesunden Menschenverstand mehr besitzen.
So ein Produkt darf nicht zum Kauf angeboten werden (zumindest nicht zum Vollpreis) eher ist es ein Early-Access Titel für 25 € den Ubisoft hier auf die Beine gestellt hat.

Day 1 Patch knapp 1 GB... Dass ich nicht lache dass dieses Spiel erst mit einem 1 GB Patch spielbar gemacht wird..... spielbar  Das ich nicht lache...


----------



## Orzhov (13. November 2014)

Da Ubisoft nicht als Held gestorben ist wurde aus "ihm" zwangsläufig der Schurke.


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach tatsächlich?
> .



Sagt ja keiner das The witcher fehlerfrei war bei release,.Das sind aber 2 vollkommen unterschiedliche Spiele, das eine ist ein Jahresspiel das mit dem mehr oder weniger gleichen spielprinzip jedes jahr erscheint, das andere war ein ambitioniertes erstlingswerk eines damals kleinen studios.

Dazu kommt dass CD Project an dem spiel solange gearbeitet hat bis es top war und zwar vollkommen umsonst für den spieler.

Also vielleicht mal überlegen bevor man solche Vergleiche anstellt.


----------



## Gemar (13. November 2014)

Ja, UbiSoft ist das neue EA.
Jetzt folgen die Versprechen.
Danach die Ernüchterung.
Genau wie eben auch bei EA.
Aus Qualität wurde Quantität.
Die Verkaufszahlen werden sinken.


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2014)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Also vielleicht mal überlegen bevor man solche Vergleiche anstellt.



ich hab den vergleich nicht angestellt.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. November 2014)

Ganz dickes Kompliment an diesen Blog so nebenbei.

Selten bekommt man die Tatsachen so ungeschönt zu lesen und die Kritik trifft wirklich sehr genau zu.
Ubisoft schreibt, redet und produziert seit langer Zeit nur noch ganz großen Bockmist.

"Ubisoft keeps on digging" 
Kein Wunder dass die Jade Raymond dieses sinkende Schiff aber ganz schnell (noch mit einigermaßen gutem Image) verlassen wollte


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hab den vergleich nicht angestellt.



Wenn du das so in die Kommentare reinsetzt dann kann man auf einen Vergleich schließen. Aber gut, mein Fehler.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (13. November 2014)

Ubisoft hat bei mir seit Unity einen schlechteren Ruf. Soviel geld und Zeit und dann so nen Müll raushauen der technsich noch 3 Monate gebraucht hätte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. November 2014)

> _"Allgemein prangern die Fans die permanente Verwendung der immer gleichen Formel von Ubisoft in allen wichtigen Serien an, darunter Eroberungspunkte auf einer offenen Spielkarte und eine große Zahl an kopierte Nebenmissionen und Sammelgegenständen"
> _


Wenn die sogenannten "Fans" nicht dauernd wie Lemminge jeden neuen Teil kaufen würden, gäbe es vielleicht auch mal was neues.
_
_


----------



## doomkeeper (13. November 2014)

DarkVoice1984 schrieb:


> Ubisoft hat bei mir seit Unity einen schlechteren Ruf. Soviel geld und Zeit und dann so nen Müll raushauen der technsich noch 3 Monate gebraucht hätte.



Mal so ganz nebenbei wurde das Spiel sogar um 2 Wochen verschoben 

Assassin's Creed Unity: Release um zwei Wochen verschoben

"Als wir uns der  Fertigstellung näherten, wurde uns klar, dass wir das Ziel fast erreicht  haben, allerdings noch ein wenig mehr Zeit brauchen, um einigen Details  den nötigen Feinschliff zu verpassen, damit Assassin's Creed Unitywirklich  außergewöhnlich wird. Wir wissen die Hingabe der Spieler für das Spiel  und ihre Geduld zu schätzen. Es sind nur ein paar Wochen mehr. Und die  werden es wert sein" Vincent Pontbriand, Senior Producer Ubisoft.

 Dat PR blows me away....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. November 2014)

duncan10r schrieb:


> Für mich zu Unrecht, muss ich wirklich sagen. EA hat viele viele meiner allerliebsten Spieleperlen auf dem Gewissen und lässt sie in den Schubladen verstauben, weil damit statt 500 Millionen vielleicht nur 50 zu verdienen sind. Die Liste ist schier endlos: Dungeon Keeper, Syndicate, Command and Conquer, meinen heißgeliebten Fussball Manager, Lands of Lore, Wing Commander, Dune usw. Andere Spieleklassiker wurden bis zur Unkenntlichkeit entstellt und verstümmelt, das sie letztendlich nicht mehr das waren was sie mal groß gemacht wurden oder es wurde einfach das Konzept solange gemolken bis die Kuh schließlich umgefallen ist und tot war. Auch hier ist die Liste sehr lang. Allen voran Sim City, die größte Enttäuschung seit vielen Jahren, Need for Speed, was einfach immer mehr casual wurde...Battlefield, der Schritt von 3 zu 4 war eigentlich mehr ein Grafikupdate und natürlich Medal of Honor, dessen dahinsiechen am Ende richtig traurig war.
> 
> Ubi Soft ist da anders. Klar steht auch hier die ökonomische Komponente im Vordergrund. Aber sie versuchen wenigstens diese Serien weiterzuentwickeln und bringen nicht jedes Jahr im Grunde dasselbe AC im gleichen Scenario mit Grafikupdate raus. Noch dazu stützen sie weiterhin auch Games wie Anno oder Die Siedler, obwohl es mittlerweile Nischengenres sind (die EA schon vor langer Zeit eingestampft hätte) und das dreißigste MMORPG vielleicht mehr en vogué wäre...und!! ganz wichtig, sie bringen auch Spiele raus die von vorneherein auf Kunst und Innovation gepolt sind, wie Child of Light und nicht den großen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg versprechen.
> 
> Das ein Spiel wie AC Unity so Problembehaftet erscheint will ich damit nicht entschuldigen, aber man darf eben die genannten Realitäten nicht vergessen. Wenn EA die bösen sind, dann ist Ubi Soft ganz sich nicht noch böser. Das wäre absurd.



Ehrlich gesagt kann ich dem nicht unbedingt widersprechen. Auch wenn die Neuerungen innerhalb der AC-Serie stets von eher kleiner Natur waren, waren sie spürbar und wurden auch von Teil zu Teil verbessert. Spiele wie beiden letzten Rayman-Games, Child of Light, South Park, FarCry 3 Blood Dragon, Prince of Persia, XIII usw. beweisen auch Mut zu anderem. Nischenprodukte wie Die Siedler und Anno wurden auch stets gepflegt, auch wenn mit Anno Online und dem neusten Siedler das Online-Genre bedient wurde und beide eher Fehlschläge darstellten. In meinen Augen zumindest. Zumindest was Mut zum Risiko und Neuerungen angeht, steht Ubisoft deutlich vor EA und Activision. Genannte Spiele habe ich sehr sehr gerne gespielt. Aber selbstverständlich hat auch Ubisoft schon die ein oder andere Serie gegen die Wand gefahren. Und mit Unity haben sie einen technisch misslungenen Ableger der Serie heraus gebracht. Das ist zurecht zu kritisieren und, besonders weil das Spiel auch noch um zwei Wochen verschoben wurde, eine Peinlichkeit hoch 10. 

Mikrotransaktionen, DLCs und dämliche PR-Sprüche...nun, das sind Probleme der gesamten Branche. Und gerade bezüglich Mikrotransaktionen und DLCs gibt es Spiele, in denen das deutlich schlimmer ist. Insbesondere Games aus Asien machen da EA, Ubisoft und Co. noch so einiges vor. 



> Erstens sollte  geliefert werden, was im Vorfeld beworben wurde.


Was nicht immer möglich ist. Selbstverständlich fühlen sich viele Kunden zurecht veräppelt. Aber letztlich wird nie explizit versprochen, dass das Spiel exakt so auf den Markt kommt, wie beworben. Selbstverständlich wäre man mit einem "Work in progress" im Video oder auf Screens besser bedient. Aber letztlich ist es doch logisch, dass sich zwischen Ankündigung und Release noch vieles ändern kann. 


> Zweitens wollen Kunden  nicht mit PR-Sprache kleingeredet werden.


Kunden werden ja nicht mit PR-Sprache klein geredet, sondern groß geredet. Genauso wie das Spiel. "Wir tun das für die Spieler." "Wir lieben den PC". usw. usw. Dass nunmal letztlich die Realität anders aussieht, wissen wir ja alle. Die etlichen furchtbar dämlichen Aussagen einiger Publisher lasse ich hier mal bewusst außen vor.  


> Drittens sollte das Produkt  zum Launch funktionieren.


Absolut korrekt.


> Und viertens wollen Kunden respektiert werden,  wenn sie 60 US-Dollar für ein neues Spiel ausgeben und nicht dazu  angestachelt werden noch mehr auszugeben.


Die Firma gibt nur das Angebot. Der Kunde ist für die Nachfrage verantwortlich. Und würde es die nicht geben, gäbe es so einen Unfug ja nicht mehr. Der Kunde darf sich einfach nicht von PR dazu anstacheln lassen. Der Firma ständig die Schuld zu geben ist dies bezüglich viel zu einfach. Immerhin ist der Kunde auch noch ein selbstständig denkender Mensch und durchaus in der Lage, mal nachzudenken. Aber solange es von einer Million Spieler nur 10.000 gibt, die sich die Mikrotransaktionen zulegen, wird es die auch weiter geben.


----------



## Kwengie (13. November 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn die sogenannten "Fans" nicht dauernd wie Lemminge jeden neuen Teil kaufen würden, gäbe es vielleicht auch mal was neues.
> _
> _



dies würde ich nicht so pauschal sagen, denn als Battlefield-Fan habe ich ebenfalls jeden Titel geholt, der mir zusagte. Erst Battlefield 4 hat gezeigt, daß EA einfach den Bogen überspannt hat und daß das Spiel unspielbar war. Wie es jetzt ist, weiß ich nicht, da ich seit einem Jahr kein BF4 mehr spiele. Battlefield 3 war die Vorwarnung gewesen und wieso die Fans als Lemminge abstempeln wollen, die die Serie bisher gut fanden? Außerdem gibt man das Hoffen nie auf, wenn ein Spiel in den Sand gesetzt worden ist, aber zwei Spiele?
Auf Battlefield bezogen, war die Serie bis Battlefield 2 sehr gut gewesen.
(Battlefield 2142 habe ich nicht, weil ich kein Sci-Fi-Fan in Spielen bin)

Ich für meinen Teil bin jetzt bei Battlefield vorsichtig geworden und kaufe nicht mehr zum Release und EA bzw. Dice müssen sich erst mal wieder beweisen, daß ihnen die Community am Wichtigsten ist und diese Firmen wieder richtige Battlefields bauen können ohne, daß von CoD im großen Stile abgekupfert werden muß. Große Karten sind für mich sehr wichtig und die hat Battlefield nicht mehr.

PS:
Schau mal auf das Spiel, welches den Namen Sacred zu Unrecht trägt. Hier hat die Communiy dem Publisher gezeigt, daß man ihr nicht einfach alles vorsetzten kann und sie auch nicht für dumm verkaufen kann sowie Spiele mit falschen Namen überteuert verkaufen kann. 
Im übrigen, über diesen Schnetzler höre ich nichts mehr.


----------



## MisterBlonde (13. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Auch zu The Witcher 3 gab es letztens eine dieser unsäglichen Downgrad-Debatten.



Ist ja ulkig, weil PCGames diese Diskussionen hier immer wieder durch Downgrade-Artikel anfeuert. Comedic Gold!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. November 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Ist ja ulkig, weil PCGames diese Diskussionen hier immer wieder durch Downgrade-Artikel anfeuert. Comedic Gold!



Wir berichten nur über das, was in da draußen abgeht.
Unsere persönliche Meinung ist bei neutraler Berichterstattung erstmal nicht von belang.


----------



## Vagabound (13. November 2014)

kann mir einer mal verraten warum ich das spiel downloaden soll obwohl ich gerade 5 dvd's installiert habe ?


----------



## MisterBlonde (13. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wir berichten nur über das, was in da draußen abgeht.
> Unsere persönliche Meinung ist bei neutraler Berichterstattung erstmal nicht von belang.



Neutrale Berichterstattung ist für mich nicht gegeben, wenn in Schlagzeilen riesengroß "Downgrade" reingeprügelt wird und sich auf subjektive Eindrücke von irgendwelchen Dritten aus irgendwelchen Foren berufen wird, ohne einen Gegenpol im gleichen Artikel zu schalten. Schon das Wort Downgrade ist imo tendenziös, ähnlich wie das Wort "Killerspiel". Außerdem bietet Ihr für diese "unsäglichen Diskussionen" eine Plattform an. Willst Du damit sagen, dass es falsch und unsäglich ist, dass wir uns darüber austauschen, wenn Ihr uns die Möglichkeit und den Input gebt? Denn genau das bedeutet es, wenn man die Debatte, also beide Seiten als unsäglich abstempelt. Unsäglich ist es, dass ich mir von einem Redakteur lesen muss, wie unsäglich die Diskussionen sind, die erst durch diese Seite ermöglicht werden und von der ich dachte, sie seien erwünscht, weil damit Leben in die Bude kommt. Wenn diese Diskussionen so unsäglich sind, sperrt den Kommentarbereich bei den entsprechenden Artikeln. Dann müssen sich Leute wie ich, die sich einfach nur über ein spielerelevantes Thema austauschen wollen, nicht ständig anfahren lassen. Die Begrifflichkeit ist nunmal da und wird nicht mehr verschwinden, gewöhnt Euch dran und wertet nicht die Diskussionen ab, die manche hier führen, nur, weil Ihr die Gedankengänge nicht teilt. Das ist sowieso ein Unding von einigen hier. Kein Interesse am Thema, aber die Artikel fleissig anklicken und schreiben, wie nichtig und uninteressant das ja ist. Dabei aber mit jedem Klick PCGames Interesse suggerieren.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. November 2014)

Das ich diese Diskussionen zum Thema Downgrade (vor allem im Fall von The Witcher 3) für unsäglich halte, ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Die darf ich doch noch äußern, oder nicht?
Ich verbiete deswegen ja niemandem seine Meinung und seine Beteilung an eben diesen Diskussionen.


----------



## Batze (13. November 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass die Jade Raymond dieses sinkende Schiff aber ganz schnell (noch mit einigermaßen gutem Image) verlassen wollte



Nana, also erstmal ist/war sie ja für das Spiel selbst zuständig, verantwortlich.
Und auch Watch Dogs kam aus diesem Studio, in Toronto
Eventuell war es ja auch so, das Ubisoft gesehen hat was da für ein Mist die ganze Zeit produziert wurde, und eventuell ist sie ja nicht freiwillig gegangen, sondern musste gerade deswegen gehen.
Weiß Mans?


----------



## doomkeeper (13. November 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Nana, also erstmal ist/war sie ja für das Spiel selbst zuständig, verantwortlich.
> Und auch Watch Dogs kam aus diesem Studio, in Toronto
> Eventuell war es ja auch so, das Ubisoft gesehen hat was da für ein Mist die ganze Zeit produziert wurde, und eventuell ist sie ja nicht freiwillig gegangen, sondern musste gerade deswegen gehen.
> Weiß Mans?



Ne bestimmt nicht denn bei solchen großen Unternehmen läuft der Hase eher so.

Neues Franchise kommt gut an? -> Check
Weiter beobachten und leicht ausbauen? -> Check
Langsam eine größere Fan Gemeinde aufgebaut die für garantierte Verkaufszahlen sorgt? -> Check
Sich langsam Gedanken machen wie man diese Marke ums Verrecken ausquetscht indem man viel schneller viel mehr Content zu entwickeln versucht? -> Check
Allen anderen Branchen-Trends Beachtung schenken z.b. Mikrotransaktionen und ins Universum reinquetschen? -> Check

Jade Raymond hat sicherlich ein paar neue Impulse freigesetzt und das ein oder andere Franchise (weiter)entwickelt. Aber bei solch großen Unternehmen
haben einzelne Leute irgendwann nicht mehr viel zu sagen weil die an der Börse sehr schnell das Ruder übernehmen wenn eine neue Geldquelle entsteht 

Das Franchise hat einen Status / Wert erreicht wo es nur noch ausgequetscht werden kann und Leute wie Raymond überqualifiziert sind.

Für irgendwelche zusammengeschusterte möchtegern AAA Spiele, mit allen möglichen Features aus allen möglichen Games, braucht man viele Ameisen
die schnell etwas produzieren können um den Markt zu füllen. 

Und warum das ganze? Dank dem Massenmarkt / der Druck der Börse / der Besessenheit nach mehr Geld mit noch weniger Aufwand.

Ich gebe zu dass ich über Jade Raymond nicht gut informiert bin aber hier muss man sich selber mal an die eigene Nase fassen und sich in so eine Situation hineinversetzen.
Wie würde man an so einer Stelle reagieren? Wenn Sie wirklich so "wertvoll" ist und immer mehr in ihrer Kreativität eingeschränkt wird dann hat man irgendwann nur wenig Lust so weiterzumachen.

Es gibt Menschen die wollen nicht einfach nur so funktionieren - sie wollen ihren Traum ausleben und kein börsengeneriertes Produkt abliefern nur um etwas abliefern zu müssen.
Vll hat sie selber vieles verbockt und ist auf den falschen Pfad gekommen? Wer weiß das schon so genau.
Bei Ubi & EA ist kreative Einschränkung seit langem nix neues 

Nur so funktionieren diese großen Läden überhaupt. Überwiegend durch die blinden Käufe der Massen.


----------



## zukosan (13. November 2014)

MisterBlonde ist hier mit Abstand derzeit der beste Forenkommentator. Das muss mal gelobt werden.
Man liest keinerlei verbale Auswüchse und er ist sehr gut in seiner Argumentation...

keine Sorge, will dich nicht  heiraten.  Finde es nur löblich und sowas muss mal gegenüber den vielen Hatern und Trollen gesagt werden. Weiter so!


----------



## UthaSnake (13. November 2014)

Um die abschließende Frage des Artikels zu beantworten:
nein Ubisoft ist nicht auf dem richtigen Weg!
Ein Weg der darin besteht ein Produktjährlich auf de Markt zu werfen weil das Vorgängermodell erfolgreich war, ist für mich der falsche!

Ubisoft setzt auf viel zu viel immergleiche Nebenmissionen!
Für einen perfektionisten ist es vielleicht schön wenn er sich die Map eines AC Spiels ansieht und dabei zu sabbern anfängt, aber i nzeiten, in denen man liest, das (wieviele waren es?9 die Hälfte aller Spiele nicht einmal die HAUPTStory zu Ende spielt, also nie das Ende des Spiels sieht, fragt man sich:
Ist der Spieler einfach zu viel abgelenkt durch Nebenmissionen?!

So erging es mit bspw. mit "TES: Skyrim" (nein! ich will nicht sagen das das Spiel schlecht ist!)
Die Story war etwas langweilig und das ganze drumherum hat mich dann so ershclagen, das ich dutzende Stunden in das Spiel gesteckt habe und auch nie das Ende gesehen habe!

Wie läuft das nun also bei einem Spiel das (im Gegensatz zu "TES: S") mit Nebenmissionen aufwartet die einfach nur langweilig sind?

Jährliche Releases sind einfach keine Formel für qulaitativen Erfolg!
Klar - die Schiffschlachten in Black Flag waren cool und haben mich lange gefesselt - aber alles andere war... unspektakulär!

Zudem bin ich eh für eine gesetzliche Bestimmung was 
Microtransaktionen
Anzahl und Umfang von DLCs
und geschöntem Bildmaterial in Previews angeht! 

Denn:
Microtransaktionen haben für mich in einem VOLLPREISSPIEL nichts(!!!) zu suchen!
Ich kauf mir auch keinen Film und muss mir das Bonusmaterial downloadhäppchenartig hinzu kaufen!)
Oder muss mir Szenen kaufen, die dann im Kontext des Films mehr Sinn ergeben!

Anzahl und Umfang von DLCs:
DLCs sind für Publisher sicherlich eine tolle Sache, aber bezahl ich wirklich 50, 60€ für ein "Dead Space 3" um mir dann im Gegenwert von über hundert Euros 11 DLCs zu kaufen!?
Ein Entwickler sollte nicht mehr als meinetwegen 3 SP und 3 MP DLCs entwickeln!
Und sie sollten auch nicht zu dick gepackt werden die DLC-Pakete, damit der Entwickelr sich nicht wie bei "Mafia" sagt: "Verkaufen wir den Kunden das Fundament und alles andere können sie mit dem 30 Gb großen DLC herunterladen!" >
(natürlich muss man hier Abstufungen machen, da z.B. die DLCs bei einem GTA 5 Sinn machen, wenn es ein Spiel ist das stets in ENtwicklung und verbesserung bleibt!)

geschöntes Bildmaterial:
Nun, das muss man wohl nicht groß erklären!
Ein Watch Dogs von der E3 2012, muss dann auch so im Jahre 2014 aussehen - wenn die Grafik so massiv geändert wird und der Kunde dann auch noch belogen wird, frae ich mich, wie man diesem Entwickler noch freiwillig sein Geld schenken kann!
Wenn mir ein Autoverkäufer sagt: "Von 0 auf 100 in 5 Sekunden!" und wenn ich ihn kaufe braucht er 10, dann kauf ich nich noch ein Auto bei dem Betrüger!

Aber der Spielemarkt wird nunmal von Kindern regiert, die alle skaufen, weil alles cool ist - selbst wenn die netten Damen und Herren ihnen das Geld aus der tasche ziehen und irgend einen Scheiß hinwerfen!


----------



## ackaan (13. November 2014)

Bin langjähriger fan der reihe ... aber da muss ich denen zustimmen, sogar sagen das sich ea mit dragon age inquisition sich verbessert hat und den spiel mehr zeit gibt...


----------



## doomkeeper (13. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgpzT5V5Mgs

Neues Video von TB und ich bin schockiert was ich hier auf dem PC sehen muss.
Nicht mal sein neuer Rechner mit 2x 980 im SLI schafft durchgehend 60 fps @ Full HD, ohne AA auf "Ultra".

Wie war das nochmal von vielen Leuten hier? Wir heulen rum wenn ein Spiel endlich mal die Hardware reizt?  
Na wenn eine GTX 980 SLI nicht ausreicht um auf Ultra zu spielen (geschweige denn von AA) dann will ich nicht wissen wie das Spiel auf "normalen" Rechnern mit einer 770 läuft.

Jetzt ergibt die Mindestanforderung einer 680 zumindest einen Sinn aber ganz bestimmt nicht weil die Technik so gut ist. Wiederrum passt das wie Arsch auf Eimer zur Ubisofts Aussage
"Ach der PC gleicht das mit seiner starken Rohleistung eh wieder aus... chillt mal Leute"


----------



## duncan10r (13. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Natürlich
> zu unrecht
> weil Ubisoft da ja keine Serien Gegen die Wand fährt, außer mit den Siedlern oder Silent Hunter oder irgendwas das Tom Clancy heißt oder Prince of Persia oder anderen Beispielen wo ich keine Lust habe die rauszusuchen für wen der ne Rosarote Brille trägt
> Ernsthaft, hier zeigt die Naivität eines Haters wenn man so 15 Jahre alten Krams wie Lands of Lore ausgräbt und aber irgendwo annimmt das wäre bei Ubisoft anderst und die hätten in den 15 Jahren keinen Bock geschossen wie Always On bei Silent Hunter oder dem Cloudsavingproblem oder das man nach dem tollen Erfolg von Always on es wieder versucht



"hüstel" Nun...augenscheinlich hast du dir das nicht richtig durchgelesen...oder nicht verstanden. Ich habe ja die Fakten genannt und die sehen nun einmal genauso aus. Das hat mit haten nichts zu tun, auch nichts mit einer rosa Brille sondern ist die Realität. Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das ich denke das EA das böse Imperium ist. Ich kann das auch schon nachvollziehen was die da machen. Am Ende geht es nun mal nur um Geld. Aber schade ist es trotzdem, vor allem für uns Spieler. Aber das heißt ja nicht das die nur Mist machen. Battlefield spiele ich seit dem ersten Teil und es hat mich immer glänzend unterhalten. Und als Fan stört es mich eben das es außer der Grafik eigentlich keine nennenswerten Innovationen gibt von Teil 3 zu Teil 4. Es ist im Grunde das gleiche SPiel, nur mit anderen Karten...oder etwas nicht? Beweis mir das Gegenteil! Und die Liste der Serien die EA stillgelegt hat ist halt ellenlang, da fehlen ja auch noch sehr viele andere. Lands of Lore ist ne Weile her ,klar, das ist mir spontan eingefallen weil ich das eben sehr gerne gespielt habe und es traurig ist das die eingestampft wurde. Aber beispielsweise Medal of Honor ist ja wohl noch nicht so alt, immerhin mal absoluter Platzhirsch im Shootergenre. Sim City ist auch noch nicht lange her und was da mit diesem Spiel gemacht wurde war eine absolute Sauerei. Das kann man wohl kaum mit dem Quatsch den du da angibst vergleichen. Always On war vielleicht damals nicht so toll, aber ist heute state of the art, Cloudsaving genauso. Das war bei dem vorherigen Siedler ja auch so, ärgerlich, aber wenigstens hat das Spiel Spaß gemacht. Bei Sim City hat das ganze Spiel nicht funktioniert und zwar von hinten bis vorne nicht, die Karten waren viel zu klein, die Spielmechanik, das wichtigste bei einem Aufbauspiel, war einfach total verhunzt. Das war schlimm für mich als Fan, ganz ehrlich. Das z.b. keiner auf die Server gekommen ist die ersten Tage, davon rede ich ja gar nicht. Da gab es sogar einen Freigame von EA was ich als enorm feinen Zug empfand. Aber es hat leider nichts daran geändert das sie Sim City kaputt gemacht haben. Schade, immer noch. Oder den Fussball Manager, der hier eine riesige Fangemeinde hatte, aus ökonomischen Aspekten aufgegeben.  

Deine Vergleiche hinken. Die Siedler ist ja in Entwicklung, wie es letztendlich wird wissen wir eben noch nicht. Das wird sich zeigen, aber es gibt einen Nachfolger, das ist ja schon mal mehr als man von Medal of Honor sagen kann. Vielleicht auch von Sim City, wer weiß.  Tom Clancys Division kommt auch, von Silent Hunter hatte ich auch neulich was gelesen, oder täusche ich mich?

Böcke hat Ubi Soft natürlich trotzdem geschossen, aber darum ging es mir gar nicht. Die Philosophie ist augenscheinlich eine andere. Da gibt es nicht nur die AAA-Reihen sondern auch kleinere Games dahinter. Beispiele hab ich ja genannt. Child of Light, Rayman hab ich gelesen. Spiele die nicht auf kommerziellen Erfolg ausgelegt wurden sondern ganz bewusst in Nischen abzielen. Das gibt es bei EA so nicht und das muss man auch mal hervorheben. Gerade in der heutigen Internetwelt wo schnell mal alles schlechtgeredet und das gute schnell vergessen wird. Wie gesagt, wenn ein Spiel wie ACU so unausgegoren auf den Markt kommt ist das natürlich schlecht...aber wenn die Fehler technischer Natur sind und das Spiel zeitnah gepatcht wird doch irgendwie zu verschmerzen. Sim City war zum Anfang scheiße und ist es jetzt immer noch.  Dafür freue ich mich als Strategiespieler erstmal auf ein neues Siedler, eine neues Anno, ein neues Heroes of Might and Magic, Serien die es noch gibt, obwohl nicht unbedingt Konsolen- und Mainstreamkonform. Und ich trauere Serien wie Dungeon Keeper, Syndicate und C&C hinterher. Und damit bin ich nicht alleine. Hunderttausende würden davon auch gerne zeitgemäße Nachfolger spielen. Aber vielleicht wird Strategie ja irgendwann mal wieder Mainstream, dann besinnt sich EA vielleicht wieder auf diese Perlen. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. November 2014)

Silent Hunter vor die Wand zu fahren war wohl Ubisofts größter Bock, den sie geschossen haben. Aber EA bietet auf dem Gebiet viel mehr "Material". Da komme ich mit dem Thema Glashaus und Steine....


----------



## Sanador (13. November 2014)

"Ubisoft, ihr seid das neue EA!", so etwas reißerisches von einem der ältesten Wirtschaftsmagazine hören, ist schon etwas sonderbar.


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Silent Hunter vor die Wand zu fahren war wohl Ubisofts größter Bock, den sie geschossen haben. Aber EA bietet auf dem Gebiet viel mehr "Material". Da komme ich mit dem Thema Glashaus und Steine....



Ja wahnsinn, ist ja auch nur so das EA auch 3 Mal größer ist
Außerdem, wo sagt einer das EA besser ist? Es geht eher darum das Ubisoft halt einfach nicht die Lichtgestallt ist, alleine ich hab geschrieben das der nun aber auch Echt alten Krams rauskramt und das die Türen aber ganz weit öffnet bei Ubisoft nachzukramen


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. November 2014)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Zudem bin ich eh für eine gesetzliche Bestimmung was
> Microtransaktionen
> Anzahl und Umfang von DLCs
> und geschöntem Bildmaterial in Previews angeht!



Ich bin ja nun nicht unbedingt mit der Gesetzeslage dies bezüglich vertraut, aber ich bezweifle, dass das machbar ist. Und vor allem sehe ich darin keinen Sinn. Zu soetwas gehören zwei Seiten. Anbieter und Kunde. Soll man nun per Gesetz dem Kunden verbieten, sich Zusätze für ein Spiel zu kaufen, nur weil es dir nicht gefällt?  Muss denn für die Dummheit und den Kaufdrang des Kunden wirklich noch der Staat verantwortlich gemacht werden? Sorry, aber man entscheidet immernoch selbst, ob und wieviel man sich kauft. Demzufolge müsste man alles andere verbieten, was irgendwie eine Ergänzung zum eigentlichen Produkt darstellt. Und nichts anderes sind DLCs und Mikrotransaktionen letztlich. Es ist nur ein Angebot. Die Firma bietet es an, wie ein Schuhhändler ein zusätzliches Paar Schnürsenkel für 50 Cent zu den Schuhen anbietet. Und ob das nun brauchbar ist oder man es haben sollte, entscheidet dann immernoch der Käufer. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich heiße diese Unsitten auch nicht gut, aber ich interessiere mich letztendlich auch nicht dafür. Daher wird der Kram eben nicht gekauft. Nur hab ich schonmal geschrieben...allein der Firma die Schuld zu geben, ist schlichtweg falsch und zu einfach gedacht. 

Und bei geschöntem Material...die E3-Demo von WatchDogs sah tatsächlich so aus. Da wurde nichts "geschönt". Es wurde 'nur' nachträglich runter skaliert. Aber es wurde nie explizit versprochen, dass es exakt so aussehen wird, wie zu Release. Dies bezüglich würde ich dir aber so weit zustimmen, dass Preview-Videos und Screenshots zugunsten des Kunden zumindest mit sowas wie "Work in Progress" oder so gekennzeichnet sein müssen. Und wenn dann der Kunde immernoch nicht checkt, dass es sich bei dem Preview-Video um eine unfertige Version handelt, die sich noch in Entwicklung befindet, kann jedes Gesetz nichts mehr machen.


----------



## MisterBlonde (13. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ich diese Diskussionen zum Thema Downgrade (vor allem im Fall von The Witcher 3) für unsäglich halte, ist meine persönliche Meinung.
> Die darf ich doch noch äußern, oder nicht?
> Ich verbiete deswegen ja niemandem seine Meinung und seine Beteilung an eben diesen Diskussionen.



Es geht hier nicht um Verbote, sondern darum, dass hier Diskussionen von Eurer Seite aus provoziert werden, die Euch Klicks und Werbeeinnahmen generieren. Im Gegenzug bezeichnest Du, der als Redakteur PC-Games vertritt und damit als eine Art Sprachrohr fungiert, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, diese Debatte als unsäglich. Solltest Du Deinem Arbeitgeber verklickern, statt die Community damit zu konfrontieren. Für meine Begriffe lässt Du Dich zu oft über diese Community und Ihre Diskussionen aus, auch, wenn Du natürlich als Privatmensch auf jeden Fall das Recht hast und ich es Dir auf keinen Fall absprechen will. Ich sehe nur Redakteure wie Dich nicht in erster Linie als Privatperson, sondern als Vertreter dieses Magazins und das ist der Knackpunkt. Von so einem Vertreter möchte ich privat in erster Linie redaktionellen Output lesen. Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung, die keinesfalls als Angriff oder gemeingültig gemeint ist. Du als Mitarbeiter bist in einer ganz anderen Position und weißt selbst, wo der Redakteur aufhört, und Matthias der Privatmann anfängt. Ich denke, für manche Leser ist das nicht so einfach zu durchschauen. Ich fühle mich manchmal veräppelt, dass man hier diskutiert und als Leser etwas für die Seite tut und dann sowas lesen muss. Mag sein, dass es sehr dünnhäutig von meiner Seite aus ist und nur ein  Klacks, aber derartige Kommentare sehe ich von Dir leider öfter und  damit komme ich als PC-Games-Leser nicht klar. Ob das nun mein Fehler  ist oder auf der anderen Seite liegt, lasse ich für jeden offen.

Sorry für das ganze OT, lag mir nur auf dem Herzen.


----------



## battschack (13. November 2014)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Um mal beim Vergleich mit EA zu bleiben: Durch EA Access zwingt sich EA selber die Spiele mindestens eine Woche vor VÖ in einem annehmbaren Zustand zu haben. Reviews von Multiplattformtiteln, bereits eine Woche vor Verkaufsstart, dürften damit die Regel werden.
> 
> Auch wenn viele EA Access kritisch sehen, empfinde ich das als einen sehr angenehmen Nebeneffekt, der hoffentlich Schule macht.



Ea packt da auch neue spiele rein? Sicher? Dachte hätte mal gelesen das nicht jedes spiel da rein kommt^^


----------



## doomkeeper (13. November 2014)

@ Misterblonde

Nein du hast schon recht. Es gibt viel zu viel Doppelmoral.

Ich kritisiere ja schon seit sehr langer Zeit dass wirklich über jeden Krampf berichtet wird weil dadurch noch mehr Diskussionen entstehen.
Heutzutage habe ich das Gefühl dass das Wort "Feingefühl" einfach ein Fremdwort für viele Leute in dieser Branche geworden ist.

Bei offensichtlichen Dingen wie Watch Dogs Downgrade oder A:CM sehe ich gerne solche Meldungen weil sie nunmal der Tatsache entsprechen (sehr deutlich)
Bei The Witcher 3 war es ein einziges Foto wo das Fell vom Wolf nicht diesen "realistischen" Look hatte und schon berichtet man darüber wie wild nur weil das Thema Downgrade momentan
so trendy ist.

Genau diese Art vom fehlenden Feingefühl kritisere ich. Über was soll man berichten und über was nicht? 
Meiner Meinung nach wird eindeutig über zu viel berichtet und vor allem über Leute denen man keine Beachtung schenken soll.

Interessant wäre ein kleines Fenster im gleichen Artikel a´la "Persönliche Meinung: Hier Text was der Redakteur denkt in ein paar kurzen Sätzen um entweder dem Artikel mehr Pfeffer zu verleihen bzw. in einigen Fällen
eine sofortige "Schadensbegrenzung" zu betreiben und seinen eigenen Artikel quasi "entschärfen" und so die Leser ein wenig zum nachdenken anregen.

Damit viele Leute nicht einfach den Artikel blind aufsaugen sondern sofort mit einer Meinung arbeiten können


----------



## battschack (13. November 2014)

da kommt einem echt die tränen wenn man sich paar videos anguckt. Für sowas soviel leistung? 

Wo bleiben den nun die leute wo meinten die pcler heulen umsonst?

Mit FAR CRY 4 würde ich auch aufpassen. Far cry 3 Multi player läuft heute immer noch nicht gut! bzw sogut wie unspielbar..

Gibt es eigentlich überhaupt noch leute hier die pcgames und ihre tests usw ernst nehmen?


----------



## Iniquitous0 (13. November 2014)

Ich verstehe das Gejammere nicht so Recht. 
Alle die gerade am rumnörgeln sind, haben das Spiel doch zum Release gekauft. Alle anderen können ja praktisch keine Aussage aus erster Hand treffen.
Also trifft die mäßige Qualität doch die, die eben die Katze im Sack gekauft haben. Es sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass Spiele oft unfertig auf den Markt kommen und solange ihr das Spiel vorbestellt wird sich das auch nicht ändern.
Da könnt ihr noch so viel Jammern, solange ihr Spiele zum Release kauft hat der Publisher keinen Grund seine Strategie zu ändern, denn ihr habt ihm ja Umsatz beschert. Ihr müsst halt mal lernen wie man richtig konsumiert und euch nicht immer vom Marketinghype manipulieren lassen.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. November 2014)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Gejammere nicht so Recht.
> Alle die gerade am rumnörgeln sind, haben das Spiel doch zum Release gekauft. Alle anderen können ja praktisch keine Aussage aus erster Hand treffen.
> Also trifft die mäßige Qualität doch die, die eben die Katze im Sack gekauft haben. Es sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass Spiele oft unfertig auf den Markt kommen und solange ihr das Spiel vorbestellt wird sich das auch nicht ändern.
> Da könnt ihr noch so viel Jammern, solange ihr Spiele zum Release kauft hat der Publisher keinen Grund seine Strategie zu ändern, denn ihr habt ihm ja Umsatz beschert. Ihr müsst halt mal lernen wie man richtig konsumiert und euch nicht immer vom Marketinghype manipulieren lassen.



Es gibt auch User wie mich der Spiele von EA und Ubisoft boykottieren, genau aus deinen genannten Gründen und dennoch kritisiere ich diese Praktiken immer wieder aufs schärfste.
Bei diesen offensichtlichen Schwächen muss man die Spiele selber nicht mehr kaufen/spielen um die immer schlechtere Qualität erkennen zu können.

Woran erkennt man die Kompetenz? An den Statements.. und diese sind gehören zum lächerlichsten was ich wöchentlich zu lesen bekomme z.b. 30 / 60 fps die einen jahrelangen PC User einfach nur ärgern, weil schlichtweg falsche Informationen verbreitet werden
um die Masse absichtlich für dumm zu verkaufen. Erst letztens hat Ubisoft gemeint dass 30 fps einen cineastischen Look ermöglicht -> sie bleiben dieser Aussage treu und das Spiel läuft wirklich
auf Konsolen mit teilweise 20+  

Sorry aber das ist pure Absicht um die Meinung der Leute zu manipulieren und die schwache Arbeit zu rechtfertigen. Noch dazu kommen dumme Embargos weil die Publisher anscheinend selber
nicht mehr an die eigene Qualität glauben, sondern offensichtlich nur noch aufs schnelle Geld aus sind.

Außerdem ist Kritik nicht gleich Jammern 
Schon gar nicht wenn Ubisoft diese Kritik seit spätestens Unity extrem verdient hat. Erst letztens haben sie sich gegen ein vergleichbares "Battlefield 4 Debakel" ausgesprochen und liefern 
sogar ein noch schlechteres Singleplayer Produkt ab


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2014)

Diese Tendenz ist doch schon seit Assassins Creed 3 erkennbar. Das war doch schon sehr holprig. Und auch bei vielen der letzten Spiele z.b. Far Cry 3 lief der Multiplayermodus nur schlecht bis gar nicht.

Übrigens ein guter Artikel, da stimme ich zu. Vor allem diese genannten Forderungen am Ende würde ich sofort unterschreiben:



> "Erstens sollte  geliefert werden, was im Vorfeld beworben wurde. Zweitens wollen Kunden  nicht mit PR-Sprache kleingeredet werden. Drittens sollte das Produkt  zum Launch funktionieren. Und viertens wollen Kunden respektiert werden,  wenn sie 60 US-Dollar für ein neues Spiel ausgeben und nicht dazu  angestachelt werden noch mehr auszugeben. "



Das sollte man an jeden Publisher schicken!


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. November 2014)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Gejammere nicht so Recht.
> Alle die gerade am rumnörgeln sind, haben das Spiel doch zum Release gekauft. Alle anderen können ja praktisch keine Aussage aus erster Hand treffen.
> Also trifft die mäßige Qualität doch die, die eben die Katze im Sack gekauft haben. Es sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass Spiele oft unfertig auf den Markt kommen und solange ihr das Spiel vorbestellt wird sich das auch nicht ändern.
> Da könnt ihr noch so viel Jammern, solange ihr Spiele zum Release kauft hat der Publisher keinen Grund seine Strategie zu ändern, denn ihr habt ihm ja Umsatz beschert. Ihr müsst halt mal lernen wie man richtig konsumiert und euch nicht immer vom Marketinghype manipulieren lassen.





doomkeeper schrieb:


> _Die übliche Ubisoft-Kritik._



Trotzdem hat er schon recht mit dem, was er schreibt. Man ist doch selbst Schuld, wenn man sich ein Spiel schon zu Release kauft und es dann eher unfertig in den Händen hält. Ja selbstverständlich gehört es kritisiert, dass Publisher durch dämliche Aussagen wie "30fps sehen kinohafter aus" den Kunden auf den Arm nehmen wollen. Und andere Dinge genauso. Aber letztlich liegt es IMMER beim Kunden. Meinst du denn, ich hab EA die Schuld für meine eigene Blödheit gegeben, mir BF4 gleich kurz nach Release zu kaufen? Nö, daran war ich selbst Schuld. EA/DICE haben ein fehlerhaftes Produkt abgeliefert, für das ich gern mein Geld zurück bekommen hätte, auch wenn ich weniger Probleme hatte, als die meisten anderen. Trotzdem war ich es, der auf PR und Marketing rein gefallen bin und hab mich durch Tests usw. manipulieren lassen.  

Ich rede jedoch niemanden schlecht, der Fan einer Serie ist und sich die jährlichen Ableger kauft. Ist ja auch okay. AC war schon immer eine gute Serie. Unity ist jedoch der erste Serienteil, der WIRKLICH verbuggt und praktisch unspielbar ist. Ich für meinen Teil kann da durchaus ein Auge zudrücken. Ubisoft hat sich damit einfach übernommen oder verschätzt. Ich habe das Spiel noch nicht und warte dann einfach auf weitere Patches und weitere/spätere Usermeinungen. Keine Frage, es ist angesichts deiner erwähnten Kritik gegen das BF4-Debakel und der Verschiebung von 2 Wochen schon sehr peinlich. Aber hey...abwarten. Wenn es besser wird, belohne ich den Entwickler auch. Allerdings nicht mit dem Kauf des Vollpreisproduktes. Sondern ich warte, bis es günstiger wird. 

Ich hatte mit so ziemlich gar keinem Ubisoft-Game jemals Probleme. Das gilt sicher nicht für alle anderen. Aber ich bin mit der bisherigen Qualität der Spiele zwar nicht rundum glücklich, aber völlig zufrieden. Und ich spiele seit etlichen Jahren Ubisoft-Games. Ich sehe keinen Grund, sie zu boykottieren, so dämlich ich viele der Aussagen seitens Ubisoft auch finde. Aber letztlich interessiert mich nur das Produkt und nicht das PR-Geschwafel. Ich entlohne mit dem Kauf immerhin die Angestellten, die tatsächlich am Spiel arbeiten und nicht PR-Hampelmänner, am oralen Durchfall leiden.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. November 2014)

Hm, ich bin ja nun wirklich der Letzte, wenn es darum geht, einen Konzern wie Ubisoft zu verteidigen (wegen Watch_Dogs bin ich immer noch leicht angesäuert), aber mit AC Unity hatte ich bis jetzt (4 Stündchen gezockt) null Probleme - von ein paar wenigen Glitches einmal abgesehen -  und soviel Spaß wie schon lange nicht mehr. Endlich wieder ein ECHTES Assassin's Creed! AC3 & 4 waren zwar für sich nette Spiele, aber das "richtige" Assassinenfeeling (z. B. Mitglied eines aktiven Geheimbundes zu sein) wollte da nie so richtig aufkommen. 

Außerdem hat Ubisoft gottlob endlich den Schwierigkeitsgrad angezogen, gegen eine Übermacht hat man nun (realistischerweise) fast keine Chance mehr. 

Kurzum, ich liebe es, das beste AC seit Teil 2 (Brotherhood und Revelations inklusive).


----------



## shaboo (14. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Grund, sie zu boykottieren, so dämlich ich viele der Aussagen seitens Ubisoft auch finde. Aber letztlich interessiert mich nur das Produkt und nicht das PR-Geschwafel. Ich entlohne mit dem Kauf immerhin die Angestellten, die tatsächlich am Spiel arbeiten und nicht PR-Hampelmänner, am oralen Durchfall leiden.


Die Gründe für einen möglichen Boykott ergeben sich für mich auch erst über den Tellerrand eines einzelnen - möglicherweise sogar gelungenen - Spiels hinaus. "Große Macht bringt große Verantwortung!" gilt eben nicht nur für Superhelden, sondern auch für die großen der Spielebranche, wie EA oder Ubisoft.

Sie müssen CloneCD und ähnliche Programme von ihrem Rechner entfernen, um dieses Spiel installieren zu können!
Sie müssen sich online registrieren, um dieses Spiel spielen zu können!
Sie müssen permanent online sein, um alle Features dieses Spiels nutzen oder ihren Spielstand speichern können!
Sie dürfen sich (oh, kein müssen, ein dürfen, wie nett) durch einen Wust von Vorbestellerboni, DLCs und Ingame-Transaktion wühlen, um für sich zu bestimmten, was letztlich zu einem "vollständigen" Spiel gehört.
Sie dürfen stolz sein, dass wir Dank Product Placement aus diesem Spiel noch mehr Kohle raus holen als sonst!
Sie sitzen gerade in den Bergen und haben etwas schlechten Internetempfang? Sehen wir so aus, als ob uns das interessieren würde? Sie laden sich vor Spielstart trotzdem erst mal diesen 2-GB-Patch runter, der dem MP-Modus das Gemüsewaschen beibringt, sonst geht gar nichts! Was? Sie spielen eh nur die SP-Kampagane? Sehen wir so aus, als ob uns DAS interessieren würde?
Nein, wir bringen keine Patches heraus, damit unsere Starforce-geschützten Spiele auch unter Windows 7 laufen. Sie können aber alle Titel in unserem Shop einfach noch mal kaufen und DANN unter Win 7 spielen. Ist doch super, oder?
UND JETZT BRANDNEU: Ohne Smartphone mit Internetzugang und der entsprechenden App müssen sie bei diesem Spiel leider draußen bleiben! Just kidding! Natürlich müssen sie nicht draußen bleiben! Würden wir so was jemals tun? Gut, die blauen Kisten sind dann für sie halt nur Dekoration. Und im nächsten Spiel vielleicht auch noch ein paar andere Sachen. Aber hey, wer spielt denn heute noch ohne Smartphone?

Könnte ich stundenlang weiter führen, diese Liste, aber so viel Zeit hat ja kein Mensch.

Was diese Dinge gemein haben? Es ist kranker, perverser, überflüssiger Scheiß. Das wenigste davon ist optional. Es sind beinahe immer die Großen (nicht nur, aber auch EA und Ubisoft), die ein Tabu als erstes brechen, einen Trend einläuten, einen Maßstab setzen, einen Standard etablieren (wollen).
Verhindern lässt sich das nur durch Konsumverzicht - und zwar auch auf die Spiele, die für sich genommen durchaus würdige Vertreter ihres Fachs sind.
Natürlich nur in der Theorie.
In der Praxis wird der Scheiß einfach weiter gekauft.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> PS:
> Schau mal auf das Spiel, welches den Namen Sacred zu Unrecht trägt. Hier hat die Communiy dem Publisher gezeigt, daß man ihr nicht einfach alles vorsetzten kann und sie auch nicht für dumm verkaufen kann sowie Spiele mit falschen Namen überteuert verkaufen kann.
> Im übrigen, über diesen Schnetzler höre ich nichts mehr.



Der Unterschied hängt aber ein wenig.
Ein BF 4 ist immer noch ein BF und ein AC immer noch ein AC. Da sind es dann eher die technischen Probleme die massig für Frust sorgen.
Bei Sacred war es doch etwas ganz anderes.
Da hat ein Entwickler versucht ein Spiel zu machen das auch nicht ansatzweise an ein Spiel ranreicht was einen Top Namen, nämlich Sacred hat.
Das ist so, als wenn ich bei einem China Auto ein Porsche Logo drauf male und auch als das dann verkaufen, bewerbe und an den Man bringen will.


----------



## tehdeviant (14. November 2014)

Ich sage: der Mann hat vollkommen Recht mit dem was er behauptet. Ubisoft dreht sich meiner Meinung nach schon seit einigen Jahren in dieser Spirale mit der Ausnahme, dass sie es noch nie SO übertrieben haben wie jetzt. Wie schön waren die Zeiten noch vor 10-12 Jahren, als es noch nicht Gang und Gebe war, Spiele unfertig auf den Markt zu schmeißen und Kunden im großen Stil abzuzocken und zu verarschen.
Natürlich war das PR / Marketing auch damals schon aktiv, nur haben sie sich einfach nicht so viel erlaubt wie heutzutage. Wie geil war es bitteschön, wenn von deinem Lieblingsgame ein Add-On rauskam? Viele wissen heutzutage nicht mal mehr was das eigentlich ist.

Ich kann verstehen, dass große Unternehmen Geld einnehmen müssen um zu überleben, so sind nun mal die Regeln der Wirtschaft. Viele Angestellte, Bürogebäude, Arbeitsmaterialien usw. .. das muss alles bezahlt werden. Das Problem an der Sache ist leider, das Games Kunst sind und keine Produkte, die man am Fließband für den täglichen Gebrauch herstellt. Irgendwann gehen sie kaputt und man kauft sichs halt neu. Aber so sind Spiele einfach nicht.

Jedes Spiel ist einzigartig in seiner Entwicklung und seiner Idee. Da werden Jahre reingesteckt um Konzepte, Designs, Geschichten zu erstellen damit nachher ein Ganzes, ein kreatives Werk, herauskommt, mit dem der Spieler nachher einfach Spaß haben soll und im besten Fall so emotional eingespannt wird, dass es ihn voll umhaut und er überzeugt von diesem Produkt ist. Noch besser wird es, wenn er sich mit einzelnen Figuren identifizieren kann und die Geschichte in sich schlüssig und nachvollziehbar ist, der Soundtrack zum Setting passt usw. und so fort. Ich behaupte: früher hatten mehr als 60-70% der (PC) Spiele genau das Inne...ein Seele. Natürlich gab es auch viel Murks, nur war das einfach nicht der Standard, so wie er es heute ist.

Das erste AC mit Altair hatte für mich noch eine Seele. Da gab es diese seltsame Story um diesen Typen Desmond und Altair, Vergangenheit und Gegenwart, ein geiles Setting, eine unfassbar offene Welt und ein Gameplay, dass man bis dato so noch nicht kannte. Natürlich war es auf Dauer etwas eintönig, da das Konzept vorsah, mit jedem Auftrag eine bestimmte Person zu killen ABER HEY, hier geht es um einen ASSASSINEN. Was machen ASSASSINEN? Genau, sie töten Personen, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen verschwinden müssen. Wie war das in den darauffolgenden Teilen? Mordaufträge nur noch in Ansätzen, alles wurde vereinfacht (Kämpfe!), es wurden tausend neue (nebensächliche) Dinge implentiert (die ganz spaßig sind aber auf Dauer nicht unterhalten können), die Grafik hat sich irgendwie verbessert, war aber dennoch immer nicht wirklich hübsch (es hat einfach nicht mehr geflashed wie im ersten Teil) und nun spitzt sich mit AC:Unity alles zu. Day-One Patch (mittlerweile auch Standard in der Branche), Microtransaktionen, Bugfestival des Zorns ect.

EA hat doch vorgemacht, wie man sich zum schlimmsten Unternehmen entwickeln kann. Warum möchte man EA diesen Titel nun abnehmen? Gibts da irgendwelche Zusatzzahlungen oder wie?!

Ich fordere ganz klar: WEG VON DER MASSENWARE UND ZURÜCK ZU SPIELEN, DIE EINE SEELE BESITZEN. MIT DENEN ICH GERNE ZEIT VERBRINGE UND ALS KUNDE NICHT VERARSCHT WERDE.

Wenn ich für ein Spiel 60€ zahle, dann möchte ich, dass da auch alles drin ist, damit dieses Spiel in sich aufgeht. Ich will keine DLC's, ich will keine Transaktionen. Ich möchte für 60€ einfach nur ein Spiel genießen, dass mich anspricht und mich neugierig gemacht hat. So wie damals eben 
Ich bin auch der festen Überzeugung, dass wenn man bewusst auf Kopierschutz verzichtet und Vertrauen in seine Produkte steckt, des definitiv weniger Raubkopierer geben würde, als es tatsächlich gibt. Ehrlichkeit zahlt sich hintenrum einfach immer aus. Natürlich gibt es trotzdem Arschlöcher die raubkopieren, die dürften dann aber nicht mehr in der Mehrzahl sein


----------



## Bonkic (14. November 2014)

Forke666 schrieb:


> _Wir sind guter Dinge, dass Ubisoft den Makel in der endgültigen Version beseitigt hat
> _Spekulation und Bauchpinselei in Richtung Ubisoft. Wieso nicht "Die gespielte Version hatte mit heftigen FPS-Einbrüchen zu kämpfen PUNKT"?
> 
> _Wir sind uns ziemlich sicher, dass die bereits grandiosen Vorgänger im Vergleich zu Unity den Kürzeren ziehen werden und freuen uns daher auf den Release im November.
> ...



ich weiß nicht, ob man das nicht nur so sieht, wenn man schon von vornherein eine fehlende distanz zwischen magazin und publisher annimmt.
aber ok; ich gebe dir diesbezüglich recht, dass solche prognosen eigentlich ziemlich überflüssig sind. denn einen mehrwert für den leser stellen sie garantiert nicht dar.
maximal im meinungskasten sollte man so was unterbringen.


----------



## TheDuffman (14. November 2014)

battschack schrieb:


> Ea packt da auch neue spiele rein? Sicher? Dachte hätte mal gelesen das nicht jedes spiel da rein kommt^^



Nein, aber du kannst als Abonnent Neuerscheinungen 5 Tage vor Release für 6 Stunden testen (sozusagen early access). Das ist in der Regel das komplette Spiel.

Sollte da irgendetwas faul an dem Spiel sein, wird es vor Verkaufsstart auch bekannt.


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. November 2014)

Das ist ja mal ein hübscher Einlauf, den Ubisoft von Forbes (!!) verpasst bekommt.

Ich hoffe, dass das mal eine Signalwirkung auf die ganzen großen Publisher hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. November 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Die Gründe für einen möglichen Boykott ergeben sich für mich auch erst über den Tellerrand eines einzelnen - möglicherweise sogar gelungenen - Spiels hinaus. "Große Macht bringt große Verantwortung!" gilt eben nicht nur für Superhelden, sondern auch für die großen der Spielebranche, wie EA oder Ubisoft.


Dann solltest du vlt. jeden Publisher ignorieren. Außer vlt. CD Projekt RED. Aber das wäre mit der Zeit ja auch langweilig.  



shaboo schrieb:


> Sie müssen CloneCD und ähnliche Programme von ihrem Rechner entfernen, um dieses Spiel installieren zu können!
> Sie müssen sich online registrieren, um dieses Spiel spielen zu können!
> Sie müssen permanent online sein, um alle Features dieses Spiels nutzen oder ihren Spielstand speichern können!
> Sie dürfen sich (oh, kein müssen, ein dürfen, wie nett) durch einen Wust von Vorbestellerboni, DLCs und Ingame-Transaktion wühlen, um für sich zu bestimmten, was letztlich zu einem "vollständigen" Spiel gehört.
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nun nicht ganz, was ich dazu sagen soll. Du übertreibst zwar ziemlich, insbesondere mit den Adjektiven "pervers" und "krank" (du hast ja keine Ahnung, was wirklich pervers und krank ist... ), aber irgendwo hast du schon Recht. Nur gehören dazu eben auch immer zwei. Die Firmen gehen mit vielen Entscheidungen auch ein Risiko ein. Wenn es dem Kunden nicht gefällt und spürbar viel Kritik ausspricht, dann wird eben zurück gerudert. Siehe AC2 u. UPlay damals, oder die Sache mit der XBone. Selbst EA ist mit DA2 ein Risiko eingegangen. Vermutlich war es zwar ein Risiko, das nicht einkalkuliert wurde, aber letztlich hagelte es Kritik ovn allen Seiten und es wurde mit DA Inquisition Besserung gelobt. Die Liste ist genauso lang wie die deine.  Aber wenn der Kunde es annimmt, dann hat die Firma doch eigentlich alles richtig gemacht. Was man nun persönlich davon hält, ist ja erstmal zweitrangig. Ich kann viele dieser Dinge, die du aufgezählt hast, auch nur schwer akzeptieren und strafe es dann einfach mit Desinteresse ab.


----------

